# Avatars- What's yours and why?



## ScienceBoy (Feb 23, 2012)

We have not done this for over a year and we have had a lot of new blood...

So guys, What is your avatar and why?

I will start:

People ask me what mine is as sometimes they don't see it... Its a bulls eye!

I thought it would be clever to have a bulls eye but no one seems to see that when they look at it! Eagle eyed rugby league fans might recognise it!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Mines because in an everton fan , i tried putting up one of me and Paul mcGinley but i couldnt , i reduced the pic & musnt have saved the origional or something ha ..


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is the logo for the American Football team I play/coach for.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Mine is the logo for the American Football team I play/coach for.
		
Click to expand...

The fish took the bait! I have been wondering for ages!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 23, 2012)

You could have just asked me at Blackmoor!


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a kennel/dog house. It`s where I spend most of the time


----------



## DelB (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a photo of Natalie Gulbis - do I need to explain why?


----------



## One Planer (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is me swinging a golf club.


Well.... It is a golf forum.........Isn't it


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is... well it is what it is. Aztec and I were asked to change ours as they were similar and people were thinking I was talking a load of crap when it was him . I went for a pic of the MP 53 for a while but then thought that I had as many Titleist and Mizuno clubs so I mixed it up.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a shoe. I wear one just like it. Exciting eh?

I like orange so always try to have a bit of orange Puma in the avatar. It's like a lightning rod for haters of modern apparel.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 23, 2012)

mine is a chimp playing golf, probably has a better swing than me. i appreciate its from the same series of pics as Johno so i will change mine soon when i find something more suitable. Maybe if i can find one of a muppet? maybe Gonzo, i like him.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 23, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Mine is a shoe. I wear one just like it. Exciting eh?

I like orange so always try to have a bit of orange Puma in the avatar. It's like a lightning rod for haters of modern apparel. 

Click to expand...


Are you Dutch?


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is Kendra Wilkinson for obvious reasons....
Front -





behind -


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is my cat at Christmas, when the flash bounced off his eyes.


----------



## harvey4banger (Feb 23, 2012)

Mines Jesus because he loves me, or does he think I'm a **** not sure


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a Troll, coz I couldn't be bothered sourcing a Hobbit. Hobbit because Hobbits have hairy feet and, alledgedly, I have hairy feet, ergo I'm a Hobbit.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is an old photo of a friend of mine - he was 91 earlier this month and still plays qualifiers twice a week in all weather.


----------



## Doc (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a yellow rock because my original avatar of me on the firing range in Basra was complained about and it's replacement of a dilligaf frog was removed by a mod lol...

The yellow rock is more offensive I think to most.

Cheers

Steve...


----------



## Lollfred (Feb 23, 2012)

mine is the Long Man of Willmington ..... for family name reasons and the fact that i really want a large err .. cant say it in the forums as i will get a ban .....


----------



## bobmac (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is the logo for my invention, the V-Easy. Have I mentioned it recently? 

And the pic on my profile is me sitting in a curry house burning my handicap certificate the day I turned pro.  :cheers:


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Are you Dutch?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, just like orange (and green)... Fast colours. Most of my running gear is orange or green as well. Just feels right!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Doc said:



			Mine is a yellow rock because my original avatar of me on the firing range in Basra was complained about and it's replacement of a dilligaf frog was removed by a mod lol...

.
		
Click to expand...

 As a John McEnroe would say .. you can not be serious ?


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2012)

No explanation required


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 23, 2012)

What: Blackadder

Why: I like Blackadder


----------



## Slab (Feb 23, 2012)

Well its a slab you see because my name's slab, well it kind of is.......someone will know what I mean


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2012)

Also no explanation required !!


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 23, 2012)

naybrains said:



			mine is kendra wilkinson for obvious reasons....
Front -





behind -





Click to expand...


yummy!!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 23, 2012)

therod said:



			Also no explanation required !!
		
Click to expand...

Umm there is the WHY part to the convo???


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is the cover of 'The Killing Joke' a classic Batman graphic novel and the definitive Joker story. Really love the artwork.


----------



## SS2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Stilton.

Enough said.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Umm there is the WHY part to the convo???
		
Click to expand...

not only am a dancer but I'm happy doing it. I could have a picture of some golf clubs but I couldn't find any pics of the slazenger big ezee!!

Interestingly (or maybe not so) my  avatar seems to have shrunk. Maybe I'm less of a gay dancer than I used to be.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is my dog Max because he is so cute and I love him.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Mine is my cat at Christmas, when the flash bounced off his eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Weird as I never saw that til I read this and now wonder why not...not sure what I thought it was but some weird green thing and not a cat!


----------



## Twire (Feb 23, 2012)

Mines me at one of the GM meets, St Pierre.


----------



## brendy (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a picture of Ethan.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Mine is my dog Max because he is so cute and I love him.
		
Click to expand...

Just to prove the cuteness and now I can use photobucket...


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a Hotdog Assassin, because my forum name is HotDogAssassin.  

Why?  Because I joined the forum just after the time when Tiger Woods had some idiot launch a HotDog at him during the Frys.com Open.  It was a completely stupid thing to do, but I couldn't help finding it funny.  The HDA name was seen in a news article, so I adopted it.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is the J Lindeberg emblem as thats all i wear, simples.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 23, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Mine is the J Lindeberg emblem as thats all i wear, simples.
		
Click to expand...

Tart


----------



## One Planer (Feb 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Tart 

Click to expand...

How's the view from your glass house Az??? :rofl:


----------



## DaveM (Feb 23, 2012)

Just my ugly mug. But it does change now and then. Was going to use busta gonad(long and painful story) . But dont know if they would let me


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gareth said:



			How's the view from your glass house Az??? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2012)

the problem with this thread is that if you change your avatar the previous posts make no sense. 

I have no reason for changing, except curiosity !!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 23, 2012)

I like animated avatars, some are quite clever...

I used to have a nice Cheryl Cole one- seem to have lost it somewhere....



Heres one of me playing golf in Sunny Scotland....








Heres one that kind of reminds me of JO, thought he'd quite like it








Heres one I just like...no reason









and an old favourite............


----------



## bigslice (Feb 23, 2012)

mine is a different view of my course


----------



## Doc (Feb 23, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			As a John McEnroe would say .. you can not be serious ?
		
Click to expand...

Yup...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a golf ball going in the water.

Water is in play for only one hole on my course. I am a regular visitor.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2012)

DelB said:



			Mine is a photo of Natalie Gulbis - do I need to explain why? 

Click to expand...

this


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2012)

therod said:



			the problem with this thread is that if you change your avatar the previous posts make no sense. 

I have no reason for changing, except curiosity !!
		
Click to expand...


I am getting very confused now


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2012)

richart said:



			I am getting very confused now

Click to expand...

about what? my sexuality or the sense of my posts ??

the gay thing wasn't working for me, so I'd thought I'd try the other lot!!!


----------



## Philm (Feb 23, 2012)

mine is because i built a street sleeper a few years ago. a wolf in sheeps clothing style car.

using terms that make some sense, i had rebuilt and retuned a 1330cc 90s Hot Hatch from Japaland to the extent that i could beat a m5/911 in a straight line.

fun times.

its also the only car that i have owned that i havent also crashed/bumped.

Phil


----------



## Lawrence22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Whiskey


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 23, 2012)

Massive Michael Jordan fan. The jumpman logo has just been iconic through my younger days.


----------



## Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

Me at Castle stuart for no particular reason.


----------



## tarmac (Feb 23, 2012)

mine's the eagle mascot for rock band Saxon. a group i,ve followed for more than 30years.its massive in real life and brill all lit up and flying about  in the middle of the set.sadly dont see it much now to big an expensive to haul aroung i guess


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2012)

Mines of my son hitting a ball.
He just starting group sessions this week.
He was just over two when the photo was taken


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2012)

Been known as Homer for years and years. Some people in my local had to ask my real nams as they'd only heard me called Homer. The avatar is one of confusion and bewilderment which is apt for my game and the goings on here in equal measurement


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Me whacking a Titleist down the fairway, or was it OOB? On the proper phot you can just see the ball as it leaves the clubface


----------



## Lollfred (Feb 23, 2012)

tarmac said:



			mine's the eagle mascot for rock band Saxon. a group i,ve followed for more than 30years.its massive in real life and brill all lit up and flying about  in the middle of the set.sadly dont see it much now to big an expensive to haul aroung i guess
		
Click to expand...


Wheels of Steel, Motorcycle Man etc etc .... awesome


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2012)

My fave band as a teenager ( I had hair then) was Blue Oyster Cult

this is their Logo, The symbol of Kronos (saturn) similar to the Ancient Greek symbol for chaos

Which sums up my game superbly

Fragger


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine's a "Death to the Pixies" T Shirt. Cos I luv the Pixies innit. I have had others, including a Spongebob avatar, but there were a few of those knocking around and I like to be individual, just like everybody else.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is me is some difficulty on the 2nd at Carnoustie. Chose it because I managed to pull of the shot somehow


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine's the Grim Reaper or Death from the Bill and Ted films.
Loved the films when they came out and tbought the "Duke of Spook" was so cool.
Just the thought of Death playing Bass in a Rock Band makes me giggle.
Check out the YouTube vid in my Sig.....


----------



## SyR (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine reflects my thoughts when I try to hit my driver. I miss the days of small steel headed drivers. In fact I'm considering bringing my old callaway driver out of the cupboard but I'm not sure if it would still conform.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Mine is... well it is what it is. Aztec and I were asked to change ours as they were similar and people were thinking I was talking a load of crap when it was him . I went for a pic of the MP 53 for a while but then thought that I had as many Titleist and Mizuno clubs so I mixed it up.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry it was my thread that brought about the change .........:thup:


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mines the Philadelphia Eagles logo....I'm a huge NFL fan in general and a massive Eagles fan, I like to represent the Eagles in the UK whenever I can and it also seems to bring other NFL fans out of the woodwork when they see it, we're a minority.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 23, 2012)

Mines a Gold Severum.

Kept and bred them for years, had my last pair for 3 years.

Sold them just before Christmas as I'm starting a marine tank next week.

I'm  scared of how it's going to go and the mrs seeing the bank statement!


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2012)

Mines is Grande Pines in Orlando, I'll change it again soon no doubt


----------



## sona (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't have one, still cannot work out how to do it. Only just worked out how to add my signature.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 23, 2012)

sona said:



			I don't have one, still cannot work out how to do it. Only just worked out how to add my signature.
		
Click to expand...

And a beast of a sig it is! Don't let Brendy see it


----------



## tarmac (Feb 23, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			My fave band as a teenager ( I had hair then) was Blue Oyster Cult

this is their Logo, The symbol of Kronos (saturn) similar to the Ancient Greek symbol for chaos

Which sums up my game superbly

Fragger
		
Click to expand...


thought i recognized that and now the pennys dropped.one of my mates got it tattooed on his arm.i remember him tattooing himself one boozey night many many moons ago with a needle an some ink from a burst open bic.he thought it was great,but his mother went mental!!.we also had hair then


----------



## DCB (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a pic of me getting out of a bunker at Castle Stuart.


----------



## wolfie (Feb 23, 2012)

Dont really have to explain mine


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 23, 2012)

wolfie said:



			Dont really have to explain mine
		
Click to expand...

Love husky dogs


----------



## Achilles (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is a guy teeing off into the sunset. I think it encapsulates my love of playing a peaceful round on a warm summer's evening. If only my finish was as tidy...


----------



## Grumps (Feb 23, 2012)

i used to have a pic of grumpy because i was a grumpy bast**d a few years ago when i kept making an arse of things on the course .
 it was shortened to grumps when my 1st grandson arrived 

 but present pic is an arsenal one as i ll show my club allegencies why were having a bad time


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2012)

Carly Booth because she's a ride.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 23, 2012)

Andy said:



			Carly Booth because she's a ride.
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			LOL
		
Click to expand...

Bet you'd dip ur pen in her ink well haha


----------



## johnboywalton (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is the shield of the County of Essex, I was not born in Essex but have lived here since I was 3 after moving from Nth London.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 23, 2012)

Andy said:



			Bet you'd dip ur pen in her ink well haha
		
Click to expand...


don't think i'd get that far,lol


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			don't think i'd get that far,lol
		
Click to expand...

Dont tell her ur over 50 then lmao


----------



## Crow (Feb 23, 2012)

Eerrrrrrr..          








dunno really?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Grumps said:



			i used to have a pic of grumpy because i was a grumpy bast**d a few years ago when i kept making an arse of things on the course .
 it was shortened to grumps when my 1st grandson arrived 

 but present pic is an arsenal one as i ll show my club allegencies why were having a bad time
		
Click to expand...

Just what I like to hear, not long till our challenge. Hope to hear you shouting at yourself then:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Andy said:



			Carly Booth because she's a ride.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2012)

sona said:



			I don't have one, still cannot work out how to do it. Only just worked out how to add my signature.
		
Click to expand...

You are one up on me.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 23, 2012)

Andy said:



			Carly Booth because she's a ride.
		
Click to expand...

Never a truer word spoken Andy. 

Mine's the crest of Kilmarnock FC. 'cause even though they're pish, they're my pish!!


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2012)

Lollfred said:



			Wheels of Steel, Motorcycle Man etc etc .... awesome 

Click to expand...

747 Strangers in the night. Most played track on my iPod.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine is the photo taken at the presentation the first year (that I was with them) that Leicestershire won the mens county A team title.

I don't know why I keep it as you can't see anything. It's still not very big, but below is the full size one.

Anybody into snooker (with good eyesight!) might recognise 1, maybe 2 people in it, and anybody really into 9 ball would get another.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine is a picture of a girl I met in Amsterdam one week-end. All the others were 50 euro's and I only had 20 left.


----------



## brendy (Feb 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Mine is a picture of a girl I met in Amsterdam one week-end. All the others were 50 euro's and I only had 20 left.
		
Click to expand...

Did you still have enough for the 18 euro taxi home?


----------



## Lawrence22 (Feb 24, 2012)

forefortheday said:



			Mines a Gold Severum.

Kept and bred them for years, had my last pair for 3 years.

Sold them just before Christmas as I'm starting a marine tank next week.

I'm  scared of how it's going to go and the mrs seeing the bank statement!
		
Click to expand...

Nice fish, I'm a fishkeeper also, have a very nice midas in with some tinfoils as dithers. I don't envy you the cost of the marine, but it will be spectacular when mature.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2012)

Lawrence22 said:



			Nice fish
		
Click to expand...

I'll agree but they need to have quite a decent coating of batter on them as there isn't a lot of meat to them.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 24, 2012)

Lawrence22 said:



			Nice fish, I'm a fishkeeper also, have a very nice midas in with some tinfoils as dithers. I don't envy you the cost of the marine, but it will be spectacular when mature.
		
Click to expand...

I'm spending Â£300 on rock next weekend!

Yes on rock.

Then I'm spending next Saturday night with a red torch watching beasties.

Now that's a seriously rock and roll evening!


----------



## Lawrence22 (Feb 24, 2012)

forefortheday said:



			I'm spending Â£300 on rock next weekend!

Yes on rock.

Then I'm spending next Saturday night with a red torch watching beasties.

Now that's a seriously rock and roll evening!
		
Click to expand...

Yep live rock doesn't come cheap. Are you going with inverts or is it a fish only set up?
I've always wanted to do a marine reef set up but my wife is not too keen on the idea.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.fishtankforum.co.uk/


----------



## tarmac (Feb 24, 2012)

richart said:



			747 Strangers in the night. Most played track on my iPod.
		
Click to expand...

"ditto"


----------



## sJoe (Feb 24, 2012)

Y Ddraig Goch..Oherwydd fy mod yn Dyn Cymru .


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 24, 2012)

Simon's Cat. A cartoon internet moggy who's always hungry.


----------



## DarthFader (Feb 24, 2012)

No explanation needed


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 24, 2012)

Lawrence22 said:



			Yep live rock doesn't come cheap. Are you going with inverts or is it a fish only set up?
I've always wanted to do a marine reef set up but my wife is not too keen on the idea.
		
Click to expand...

Reef style tank, so two clowns in first for 2 weeks then a few inverts to clean up and a Goby to clean the sand.

Then fingers crossed I guess!


----------



## Yerman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a doctor, and evil...obvious really.


----------



## connor (Feb 24, 2012)

i dont have one.. partly as im not sure how to put it on and also due to the fact i dont know what i want.


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine...The Mad Dog. It's the back of my good mates crash helmet. He's 8 times TT winner and double british champion Jim Moodie. Retired now. Probably more famous for breaking Carl Fogartys outright Isle of Man TT lap record from a standing start.


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			Mine...The Mad Dog. It's the back of my good mates crash helmet. He's 8 times TT winner and double british champion Jim Moodie. Retired now. Probably more famous for breaking Carl Fogartys outright Isle of Man TT lap record from a standing start.
		
Click to expand...

Woh how lucky are you Tommo.

He was something else in his day.


----------



## sona (Feb 26, 2012)

My irons, not very imaginative but wanted to try setting one, just checking I have loaded it ok.


----------



## mchivers (Feb 26, 2012)

monkey. as in the 1980's tv series. i bare a very slight resemblance by all accounts. can't see it myself. where's my bloody cloud


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2012)

mchivers said:



			monkey. as in the 1980's tv series. i bare a very slight resemblance by all accounts. can't see it myself. where's my bloody cloud
		
Click to expand...

That is quality, Monkey was the program to watch when I was a kid.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine is an Airiel view of the first 3 holes at Polkemmet where i go.


----------



## mchivers (Feb 27, 2012)

GB72 said:



			That is quality, Monkey was the program to watch when I was a kid.
		
Click to expand...

best mate got me the suit made for my stag doo in edinburgh. everyone of a certain age was well impressed with it. a million cloud jokes and ahh monkey


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 27, 2012)

mine is because at the point of joining my bag was 100% taylormade, although its being diluted.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 27, 2012)

Mines a tribute to one of the best strikers of all time.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine's the finest club badge of the finest football club in the whole world.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 27, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Mine's the finest club badge of the finest football club in the whole world. 

Click to expand...

the men in the white coats are on their way, dont panic... stay calm... step away from anything sharp


----------

